# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Busco Asesoría para implementar Cámara de Maduración.

## Hipermercados Tottus S.A.

Señores: 
Hipermercados Tottus se encuentra buscando un asesor externo para implementar una cámara de maduración en nuestro centro de acopio, ubicado en Los Olivos, Lima. 
Interesados por favor contáctense conmigo al siguiente correo: sgoitizoloa@tottus.com.pe 
Saludos, 
Sebastián.Temas similares: maduracion brotes mango para realizar induccion...quien me puede ayudar Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha Artículo: Minag asumirá gastos para implementar seguro agrario para la campaña agrícola 2010 - 2011 Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola Minag trabajará con autoridades de EEUU para implementar Capítulo Ambiental del TLC bilateral

----------

